# Wer randaliert nachts in meinem Teich?



## harryw (6. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Es kam nun schon mehrfach vor, dass ich morgens ausgerissene und/oder angefressene Pflanzen an meinem Teich finde, heute wieder:

- Wasserhyazinthe stark abgefressen (siehe Bilder)
- Sumpfcalla Stengel und Blätter ausgerissen, aber nicht gefressen (siehe Bild)
- frische Seerosenblüte komplett mit Stengel verschwunden, liegt auch nirgends herum
- Schwimmfarm in Einzelteile zerlegt, aber wohl nicht gefressen

Welches Tier macht sowas? Fußspuren finde ich keine am Ufer. Ich dachte an __ Enten, aber nachts? Es gibt Waschbären bei uns, machen die sowas?

Danke und Grüße
Harry


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wer randaliert nachts in meinem Teich?*

das mit der seerosenblüte hab ich auch letztens bemerkt
weis aber auch nicht was es ist


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wer randaliert nachts in meinem Teich?*

Hast Du evtl. Entenbesuch ? Schau mal nach runden
Kotfladen, so ca 5cm Durchmesser,

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wer randaliert nachts in meinem Teich?*

Hi

Können so große Tiere überhaupt an deinen Tech gelangen?
Evtl kommen auch Bisamratten oder Nutria in Frage???

Grüße Michael


----------



## maga_graz (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wer randaliert nachts in meinem Teich?*

Hi!
Bei mir sehen die Hinterlassenschaften der Bisamratten genau so aus... 
Sogar die gleichen Favoritenpflanzen suchen sie sich aus :evil

Glückwunsch, du hast wohl Pelztiere.


----------



## Gladiator (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wer randaliert nachts in meinem Teich?*

du hast auch Schwimmfarn :O

wie sieht er bei dir aus? 
machst mal foto?

meiner ist immer so fast schwarz, nur einer ist knutschegrün 

will mal wissen wie der normal aussieht^^


----------



## harryw (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wer randaliert nachts in meinem Teich?*

Danke für den Input!
Das mit der Seerosenblüte war falscher Alarm, die war untergetaucht und unter einem Seerosenblatt versteckt - aber sowas passiert auch nicht von selber.



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Können so große Tiere überhaupt an deinen Tech gelangen?


Alles, was es über den Gartenzaun schafft, kommt auch an den Teich ran. Waschbär ist wie gesagt regelmäßiger Besucher, sowie Fuchs und alle Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft. Die Wildschweine schaffen es zu Glück nicht über den Zaun. 



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hast Du evtl. Entenbesuch ?


__ Enten glaube ich eher nicht. Ich habe zwar ab und zu (selten) Entenbesuch, aber tagsüber. Außerdem sieht der Schaden an der Wasserhyazinthe nicht nach Schnabelarbeit aus.



maga_graz schrieb:


> Hi!
> Bei mir sehen die Hinterlassenschaften der Bisamratten genau so aus...
> Sogar die gleichen Favoritenpflanzen suchen sie sich aus :evil
> 
> Glückwunsch, du hast wohl Pelztiere.



Bisamratten also. Hm. Bin ja gespannt, ob ich so ein Tierchen mal zu Gesicht bekomme.



Gladiator schrieb:


> wie sieht er bei dir aus?
> machst mal foto?


Bitteschön. Als ich ihn gekauft habe, war das ein zusammenhängendes Polster. Wurde inzwischen in viele Einzelteile zerlegt. Glaube auch nicht, dass er seit dem Kauf (vor rund 2 Monaten) nennenswert gewachsen ist.


----------



## Gladiator (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wer randaliert nachts in meinem Teich?*

oha

also da ist meiner schlechter drann..

so komisch schwarz, nicht so super grün wie deiner  nur einer von mir ist grün


----------

